# Solved: Adding a resolution in Ubuntu



## TheXantor (Sep 24, 2008)

My version is Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Beta

In any case, i have this widescreen TV capable of 1920x1080 @ 60hz @ 16:10. I can't seem to get that resolution in ubuntu- even after installing the Nvidia drivers for my 8800gt. System specs would be pointless... it's working fine on my mac (iatkos) and windows (vista x64 ultimate) partition/harddrive. What do i have to put in xorg.conf to make this work?


----------



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

I am having the same problem. It also does it with my e-machines flat screen.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

TheXantor said:


> My version is Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Beta
> 
> In any case, i have this widescreen TV capable of 1920x1080 @ 60hz @ 16:10. I can't seem to get that resolution in ubuntu- even after installing the Nvidia drivers for my 8800gt. System specs would be pointless... it's working fine on my mac (iatkos) and windows (vista x64 ultimate) partition/harddrive. What do i have to put in xorg.conf to make this work?


I have a wide screen monitor which works great, but it doesn't seem to want to work properly on my wide screen TV. If I switch from 4:3 to 16:10, I have some of the top and bottom missing, just like it does with TV channels. PCLinuxOS with Ati HD card.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Try the following:
FixVideoResolutionHowto.

-- Tom


----------



## TheXantor (Sep 24, 2008)

Something got screwed up somehow in my nvidia-server-settings. I simply re-installed that, and the res of 1920x1080 @ 60 @ 16:9 popped up on my nvidia-server settings (Administration -> Nvidia Server Settings) or run "sudo nvidia-settings" no qoutes. Both the top and bottom panels dissapeared. To fix this, right-click an empty panel space, then click de-select "extended", and this should make the panels not fit perfectly on your screen, but at least they won't be shoved off the screen/halfway concealed/etc.


----------

